# which is cheapest



## 88974 (May 11, 2005)

Decided I better book my return crossing from France in August, looked up the internet last night and checked for the cheapest crossing I only want a single crossing. 

Details - 8.16m motorhome, 2 adults and 2 children, travelling around 8.00a.m Sunday 13th August.

Quotes

P & 0, - €105.40

Tunnel - €88

Norfolkline - €212.40 (yes no typing error)


Now I got caught on Norfolkline before when I was buying a single fare at the port , I noticed the return was cheaper but because I had asked for a single they would not sell me a return, so I decided to put in a false return trip for Norfolkline to see what the quote was - wait for it , €127.80 - nearly half the price.


So needless to say I booked the cheapest which is the tunnel, my preferred method of travel any way.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I'm not very good with figures but I would guess that the Tunnel is the cheapest. 8)


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Transeuropa Ferries do a one way crossing from Ramsgate to Ostend
A 6 metre van with 4 passengers costs £47 departing at 7:00am on your chosen date. As you have an 8 metre vehicle an excess may be charged


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Transeuropa*

Hi

Transeuropa charge £6.00 per metre over and above the 6.00metre mark.

If you need to, they will let you park at the dockside in Ramsgate the night before your sailing.

They are very motorhome friendly in my opinion.

There fares are (as far as I am aware) fully amendable.

Rapide561


----------



## 96783 (Nov 23, 2005)

The excess on TEF after 1 April is £12 per metre or part of. In addition, of course, it may be that you are on the wrong side of Calais for Ostende to be a viable option. It's all too easy to forget that the real cost of owning our pride and joy is not just the diesel that goes into that unquenchable hole on the side of our vehicles and Ostende is 60 miles from Calais.


----------



## 88974 (May 11, 2005)

Going Transeuropa would work out at roughly €140, so this would be the dearest option (if you book norfolkline for a return fare instead of single).

My point is that you should always check all the differnt carriers before making a booking, eurotunnel would be seen as the dearest option by most but if you have a longer m/h than usual or are carrying more than two passengers it may be the cheapest as in my case. 

So my question in the first place was probably a bit tongue in cheek, If I had asked which would you reccommend to be the cheapest crossing, very few would have said eurotunnel, also by asking the question most would not think that Norfolkline would have been three times the price of the tunnel.


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

I think the moral of the tale is book early :wink: 

Your's smuggly etc etc.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

We got £60, yes £60 RETURN Dover - Calais for 6.8m van and 2 adults for June with P&O. booked last November.

Trevor


----------



## storeman (May 16, 2005)

hi ladybird 

I just checked the price for single travel from Dunkirque for an 8 metre motorhome and the price came to £64 for the 08:15 sailing.

Chris


PS that was the same day you come back.
so my answer would be Norfolk Line is the cheapest


----------

